# OK to give ProDen PlaqueOff?



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

My puppy just had her canine retained teeth removed. Vet also cleaned her teeth. Would like to keep the tartar off and was thinking of using Proden PlaqueOff powder in addition to brushing. Just wondering if it is safe to give to puppies? Has anyone tried it? Does it really remove tartar?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Dodds ..."specifically mentioned that you should not add any kelp to your dog's diet if you feed a commercial product because commerical products already have Iodine in them and kelp will give them way too much iodine, which will suppress thyroid function. Those who do homecooking and raw (non-commercial) should be fine unless you are already adding iodine in another form. Strangely enough, this was the only specific food supplement that she mentioned to avoid in regard to thyroid function.

hypothyroidism Havanese Check that Thyroid! - The Possible Canine


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The amounts fed with Plaque-off are very small. The breeder of two of mine uses it on all her dogs, and I have used it on all of mine starting when Kodi was a puppy. He's 7 now, and 2 weeks ago the vet said his teeth are absolutely fine, no need of a cleaning yet. (we do also brush, though)

My vet actually worked with Dr. Dodds, so is very familiar with her work, and supportive of her views. She told me that the amounts of kelp in the does of Plaque-off used are so small that she has no worry about it in dogs AS LONG AS they do not have pre-existing thyroid problems. (none of mine do, and there is no history of thyroid problems in my breeders' dogs) YMMV.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, I envy you your vet!

I received this answer from Dr. Dodd's when I emailed her about a different product a couple a months ago.

"From: Hemopet Info <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: Questions about a new product to get rid of tartar, ("Canident")
Date: March 29, 2016 at 9:45:20 PM MDT

Dear Sheri: Hello ! Yes; we prefer not to give seaweed products to animals with thyroid disorders or at risk for them, as the iodine in it can block thyroid activity. We suggest Welcome to Healthy Mouth LLC | the healthy choice for your dog, cat, horse , with either the drinking water additive or the oral gum gel form. Best wishes, Jean"

I just ordered this HealthyMouth and started using it a couple of days ago. Dr. Dodds is a fabulous dog-advocate, and very approachable. She really cares about dogs!

I don't want to put Tucker "under" and am anxious to try this. Along with gnawing on the moose antlers I am hoping we will be able to forego the anesthesia.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I specifically asked Jean about PlaqueOff and here is what she said... "Dear Dave: Hi – Yes, you are absolutely correct ! If the pet is fed homemade or raw, then this issue is less of concern. That dental product is also a problem"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

letter from Sabine 

There is no "recommended" amount of iodine per pound of commercial food. The minimum level mandated by AAFCO is 1.5 mg (that's milligrams and equals 1,500 micrograms) per kilogram (2.2 pounds) dry matter (not as fed) at an energy density of 3,500 kcal per kg. That's a minimum requirement, set by AAFCO over 20 years ago.

It also states that if the energy density is over 4,000 kcal it should be corrected, and if it is below 3,500 kcal it should not be corrected. The allowable maximum is 50,000 mcg/kg - which of course would be totally insane. Can you imagine what that would do to a dog if ingested on a daily basis? 

Either way, this leaves us with the "one size fits all" approach of all commercial foods, with a linear increase in nutrients as the feeding amount goes up - two cups of food contain twice as much as one cup. 

Again, the difference to the NRC table based on individual body weight (updated in 2006) is that it provides a recommended daily intake. Not a minimum, not a maximum, but what is considered ideal for a specific body size, and it doesn't increase linerarly per pound of body weight. A 100 lb dog doesn't need 10 times as much s a 10 lb dog, and a 25 lb dog needs more than half of a 50 lb dog.

PlaqueOff is made from a specific strain of seaweed (Ascophyllum nodosum, very commonly used for supplements). Yes, it's "natural" but that doesn't mean it's harmless or that someone can't overdose on it. On their website for the human version they even state "This product contains a rich natural source of iodine. For this reason individuals receiving thyroid treatment should consult a medical practitioner before use." and "Since there have been no specific studies conducted to assess how ProDen PlaqueOff may affect the foetus, women are advised not to use the product whilst pregnant or breast feeding."

In her book Dr. Dodds reports on a litter of puppies affected because the dam was over-supplemented with kelp during the late stage of pregnancy and during nursing. She also warns against excessive supplementation from kelp in addition with commercial diets, especially kibble. I trust Dr. Dodds more than the claims of a company with a vested interest in selling a product, but I've had this position before Dr. Dodds wrote her book or started lecturing about the topic.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Karen, I envy you your vet!
> 
> I received this answer from Dr. Dodd's when I emailed her about a different product a couple a months ago.
> 
> ...


yes Sheri she is very approachable 
Highest Risk Breeds

1. English Setter
2. Polish Lowland Sheepdog
3. Havanese
4. Old English Sheepdog
5. Boxer
6. American Pit Bull Terrier
7. German Wirehaired Pointer
8. Tibetan Terrier
9. Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
10. English Pointer
11. Maltese
12. Beagle
13. Dalmatian
14. Giant Schnauzer
15. Cocker Spaniel
16. Kuvasz
17. Rhodesian Ridgeback
18. Walker Hound
19. American Staffordshire Terrier
20. Welsh Springer Spaniel
21. Golden Retriever
22. Husky
23. Shetland Sheepdog
24. Pointer
25. Chesapeake Bay Retriever
26. Irish Setter
27. Brittany
28. Siberian Husky
29. English Cocker Spaniel
30. Gordon Setter


----------



## HavTastic (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Had no idea it affects iodine levels. I am giving it to my cat and he seems fine. I will try the healthy mouth. Are there any other products that will keep my dogs teeth clean in addition to brushing of course? Would like to keep them pearly white as long as I can so she won't need a deep cleaning in the future.


----------

